# Peeling Issue with Nail Polish



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 13, 2012)

Basically: Last night after about 45 minutes of dry time (after top coat applied) I got in the tub to take a hot bath before bed. At one point I looked down at my hands in the tub and the polish was slightly pushed back and peeling away on 3 of my left fingertips. The nail color was Revlon Top Speed in Hazy (it is a grey). Does any body have any idea what the issue might be?

A bit more info: When I do my nails I apply a base coat &amp; ridge filler (one product) first, I allow that time to dry a bit, then I apply two thin coats of polish allowing just a couple minutes between each coat, then I allow that to dry to the point I can touch it without it smearing, then I apply a top coat.

I have had issues with this particular polish before (same method) but it was about two days after doing my nails and one of the nails had a polish chip on it. I ignored it as I was in the car traveling. But then later when I was in my room I noticed it was peeling up so I decided that was a lost cause and started to peel it off. The whole thing came off in one piece! Same with almost every other nail. I was in the tub again so I am wondering if it is the hot water doing it? Does this happen to any one else? I find it frustrating as I really cannot keep my hand out of water as I get very cold in the winter time and the only way I can warm up sometimes is to take a hot bath and make sure my feet and hands are in the hot water. Weird maybe, but it works ^_~


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 13, 2012)

The baths definitely have something to do with your polish peeling. It could also have something to do with your body chemistry plus the formulation of the nail polish, but prolonged/excessive exposure to water always "weakens" your manicure.

A few examples:

My mum works in a hospital and constantly washes her hands so her manicures only last about 2 days.

I have a friend who works part time as a hairdresser and she keeps her nails bare because she's always washing hair and such.

I also never wore nail polish when I was a swimmer because the polish would peel right off my fingers in an entire piece. Normally, most brands last an entire week on my nails without even chipping.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

The hot bath definitely doesn't help, I've been taking warmer showers lately(cuz it's COLD!) and I've noticed this too, the water as norther says weakens your mani, that's probably why it peeled off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B (Dec 14, 2012)

Do your nails before you go to bed at night and use Seche Vite as your top coat. It will dry all layers of polish and you won't get sheet marks.Put on the top coat as soon as you finish with the polish. It's amazing. Then it will be more"set" when you take your next bath/shower


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 14, 2012)

Bath/shower could be the culprit. In my personal experience some fast dry polishes have setting problems. They dry fast but it's like it doesn't really stick properly. Does this do the same thing with your regular polishes?


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bath/shower could be the culprit. In my personal experience some fast dry polishes have setting problems. They dry fast but it's like it doesn't really stick properly. Does this do the same thing with your regular polishes?


 Actually, I have never had this issue before. I also use a lot of the Sinful Colors (from Walgreens) and never seem to have issues with those. I have also used other brands and not had this. Usually my problem is just chipping or polish that smudges or dents or whatever because I have to use my hands before it dries. And that annoys me because I am doing my nails, honestly, to prevent me from biting them and picking at them and if the polish messes up that really bugs me. But since I have started the new system (using a basecoat and topcoat) the polish seems to last longer and as long as I let it dry it is okay.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 15, 2012)

Then it is probably that specific polish formula or the chemistry between you and that formula. I use Zoya Dove as my gray and haven't had a problem with it. Maybe just try a different brand.


----------



## Leylani (Dec 15, 2012)

Definately make sure to not soak your nails with water that soon after the manicure. I wait 3 hours before and after shower before I attend to doing anything with my nails.

But I love the way a shower/bath helps with the cleanup around cuticles etc after applying the nail polish. Just remember to let the nail polish set completely before you jump in.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 15, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with a DL polish, I got in the tub shortly after doing my nails and within 12 hours all of the polish had peeled off in full sheets. Now I just do my nails earlier in the evening so I have at least 3 hours of dry time and haven't had any more problems.


----------



## Sandi (Dec 22, 2012)

I also find it helps if I am very carefully to only use the pads of my fingers to wash my hair, rather than the tips/nails. That seems to cause shrinkage really bad if the mani is only a few hours old.


----------



## coolcell (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, I agree that it most likely has to do with the fact that you soaked your nails in water so soon after you painted them.


----------



## lady41 (Dec 26, 2012)

Opinion polishes always peel off in 1 piece from my nails no matter what I do...I figure its something to do with my body chemistry because I have never had this problem with another polish.


----------

